# What Next- have received approval and file number?



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Respected all,

I applied for Permanent Residency in Canada, from India oin 6h December 2010. I have received positive approval from CHC under fast track system on March 3rd. Please tell me whats the next step, Will they now physically verify from my employers or through a phone call or nothing or something else?

Please reply soon as I am having sleepless nights.

Thanks

Jitender Verma
India


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jiteng02 said:


> Respected all,
> 
> I applied for Permanent Residency in Canada, from India oin 6h December 2010. I have received positive approval from CHC under fast track system on March 3rd. Please tell me whats the next step, Will they now physically verify from my employers or through a phone call or nothing or something else?
> 
> ...


You must be patient. If you've received approval you will next receive instructions regarding the next steps such as medical(s) and Passport(s).


----------



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you Auld Yin,

My main concern is whether they verify physically from employers or over phone or they just dont verify. I am confused. Everybody I asked, they told me they do not verify and send medicals if case is OK.

Please reply.

Thanks in advance.

Jitender Verma
India


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*hi!!*



jiteng02 said:


> Thank you Auld Yin,
> 
> My main concern is whether they verify physically from employers or over phone or they just dont verify. I am confused. Everybody I asked, they told me they do not verify and send medicals if case is OK.
> 
> ...


Hi Jitender,

I have also already applied for Canada PR, first of all under which category you have applied??? and i think you embassy was Chandigarh or Delhi??

Please check the letter, what the approval letter say's...are they clearly saying that we have checked your experience and qualification's and its ok...if yes then they will not check and send your docu's to send your medical formalities start and then passport request...

is this letter come direct to your home by post or through email and i think you are handling your case independently without any consultant....

share more info as we are on the same boat...i am from delhi....


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

jiteng02 said:


> Respected all,
> 
> I applied for Permanent Residency in Canada, from India oin 6h December 2010. I have received positive approval from CHC under fast track system on March 3rd. Please tell me whats the next step, Will they now physically verify from my employers or through a phone call or nothing or something else?
> 
> ...


Jitender, just wanted to say congrats on the permit. From what I hear it's pretty tricky to get. Well done!


----------

